# Petition For Old Miniatures



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This interesting rumour appeared on Bell of Lost Souls a few days back.



Bigred said:


> Something[/url] short but oh so tantalizingly sweet for us Warhammer 40k old-schoolers...
> 
> So a little bird told us that GW was going to start a program in which gamers could essentially petition to have some of their favorite classic models brought back into the collectors range. This of course all depends if they still have the original mould to work off of, and the number of requests. There will supposedly be a mention of this program in one of the upcoming White Dwarfs.
> 
> _~Standard caveats on this one, but it would be pretty cool if true. There are still a few gems out there in the ancient ranges. My personal favorites are Jes' original Eldar Aspect Warriors. What old-school mini would you most want to see return to the light of day if you could pick any one?_



So I was wondering, if this comes true which models would you like to see brought back?

Include pics if you can! :biggrin:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd like to see them do some of the OOP minis from the specialist games ranges periodically, for example the House Escher plasma toting heavy from Necromunda that usually sells for an arm and a leg on ebay (sorry couldn't find a pic as it's that rare). As far as the core games go maybe Chaplain Xavier of the Salamanders. He's the one on the right for those who haven't seen him before.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

off topic i know but nice converted emp champ on left mate


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its an interesting idea but it sounds a little far fetched to me,sounds more like wishful thinking, after all GW have sales figures for the last 30 years and know exactly whats popular and whats not,plus whats popular and whats not is reflected directly in what gets new models and what does not and how frequently.Plus it would be very out of character for GW to allow the public to influence business decisions in the way of a vote,If they took notice of the customer base on what we want LOTR would have been dropped in favor of specialist games years ago and the squats and chaos dwarves would both have armies and codex. 
I cant see it happening and even if it does i would expect it will be rigged to favor GW profit rather than give us an opportunity to get our greasy mits on something we really want.GW know that gamers opinion has nothing to do with profit,forge world is a prime example, loads of players harp on about owning a thunder hawk and the only thing stopping them is money.What people want and what people buy are not the same thing.

Right now if i had the choice of anything thats OOP it would be a full set of every Eldar aspect warrior from the original 1990/91 release and the empire army from the same era.
this would be to replace my first two armies from back in the day in exactly the same format.For me the original aspect warriors were some of the most ground breaking model ever seen in 40k and even though they are almost 20 years old now they still look great even by todays standards,not many models of that age can say the same.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

callred said:


> off topic i know but nice converted emp champ on left mate


Wish I could take the credit here, but it actually belongs to this guy here. It was just the first picture of Xavier I came across when I googled his name is all.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

kudos to them then :grin:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

These babies right here. Drop the transvestites sucking lemons.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd want them to "reprint" the old lead Screamer-Killer Carnifex. I have one of those sitting on a shelf and even though it's dated, I still think it's the best looking Carnifex model they've made to date. Certainly superior to the 3rd edition "beetle". I think that the new Carnifex looks great, but still doesn't capture the "living battle tank" theme like the Screamer-Killer does.










They should also be giving 'Fexes 2+ saves standard... why in editions past they had a 3+ armor save that was rolled on 2D6 like Terminators!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I have an Old screamer killer boxed away somewhere... You could kill somebody with that thing, more dangerous than a Furioso when thrown!

I second the Metal Daemonettes. I just plain don't want to field old, angry transvestites...


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Lord Maccrage for the win!!! I'd actually like some jetbikes for marines and mercenaries. The old marines sculpts were pretty cool too. But it depends on whether or not its true. 

Anyway, good find.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> I just plain don't want to field old, angry transvestites...


Too close to home, eh? Brings back the nasty memories...

ANYway...I'd like to see Goff Rockers again! Or the Christmas Marines! :laugh:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I think this rumour has come about due to the bit in this months WD where Jerv asks people to put in submissions for whats included in the next Collectors Guide, so if you ask you just might get. I'd like the old Dwarf clansmen in metal. They were sweeeet.

Oh, and I did buy a WD. Shame on me I know.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Too close to home, eh? Brings back the nasty memories...


Ooo, a cheap blow... 

Again, too close to home :laugh:


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

I want the old turbofan jump packs back!










I need a whole pile for my Luna Wolves.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Praetorians, need I say more.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> I'd like to see them do some of the OOP minis from the specialist games ranges periodically, for example the House Escher plasma toting heavy from Necromunda that usually sells for an arm and a leg on ebay (sorry couldn't find a pic as it's that rare). As far as the core games go maybe Chaplain Xavier of the Salamanders. He's the one on the right for those who haven't seen him before.


PLasma heavies for escher are that hard to come by? Damn.. I guess I"m very lucky to have 4 of them. still need to assemble one, was thinking of giving her a different gun though.. but since I don't need anything for the moment, I'll just let her stay in my bit box, the other 3 are carrying their plasma's as part of my SWP team for my IG platoon in my SoB army.

You happen to know where I might get some of those Lascannon toting Van Saar's or Delaque's? I want to get some to make a HWP team.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I would vote for the Old Noise marines and the Old WFB slaanesh Daemon Prince azuzal or something.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! It could be wishful thinking, but would be most awesome if it's true. I would strongly agree with the non-tranny Daemonettes, and add in I'd love to see the Rocker Noise Marines:










I couldn't find a decent pic, but the old skool IG-style Ork Stormboyz would be nice, too.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

You can order the goff rockers from the website.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

what i would love to see are the old titan legions ig hellbores!








i failed to get my greedy hands on one back then

and the old titan legions eldar knights. only have 6 nonmatching minis..









and space marine jetbikes!!


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd quite like to see the Judge Dredd and Dr Who figures again...


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> ANYway...I'd like to see Goff Rockers again! Or the Christmas Marines! :laugh:


Not sure if this has been replied to, but the Goff Rockers are already in the the Collectors Range


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

newt_e said:


> I'd quite like to see the Judge Dredd and Dr Who figures again...


They don't have the license anymore. Foundry do a huge range of 2000ad stuff though.

I'd like to see a re-release of the Fantasy Slaanesh champion with the snake tail (not dechala)


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> They don't have the license anymore. Foundry do a huge range of 2000ad stuff though.
> 
> I'd like to see a re-release of the Fantasy Slaanesh champion with the snake tail (not dechala)


That model disappeared super quickly and wasn't available even as a 'bitz' order so i think something may have happened to the actual mould or something... would love to see it again.

I'd like metal daemonettes back... but then I have a bunch sitting around.

I guess i'd like to see the specialist range be complete. Edit: Wow! There are a hell of a lot of gaps in the necromunda range /sadface


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

the old devastators they rock


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

the old style IG soldiers, they look very awesome!!







Or what about the older space marines(the beakie ones, or the ones from 1998)







u know the plastic version of these guys:mrgreen:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Do you mean the Necromundan guardsmen (the ones in plastic or metal with plastic arms)? I loved the style of those.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The original eldar exarchs were pretty cool, especially the Dire Avenger one. The cyborcs and cybernetic war boars were brilliant as well. "Push da de big red button!"

http://www.solegends.com/citcat9x3/c92404orkboarsbionix-03.htm


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty much anmything from the Necro range, except Mad Donna. She looked mediocre. The limited Kal Jericho, or original Malus Darkblade...


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I'd put my vote in for the old Deamonettes as well they are by far better than than the new ones.

The only reason I can see as to why they discontinued them was due to uptight parents bitching about them being nude icknose: or at least thats my guess.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Old daemonettes.

"Wow these new ones look horrible."

I actually have a squad of the news ones and their's very very few parts that are even passably daemonettish.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Pretty much anmything from the Necro range, except Mad Donna. She looked mediocre. The limited Kal Jericho, or original Malus Darkblade...


do you mean the Elric of melnibone model that was renamed malus darkblade, or the one that was an offer from warhammer monthly?


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

Definitely the metal Daemonetts.
The old Vincent Blackshadow SM bike.
The Chainsaw Warriors from '86/87 they would make excellent SM scouts.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The Warhammer Monthly one. I must have been about the only person read it, given it's circulation figures...


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Metal Daemonettes and metal cultists.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Doomrider...
Don't know about others really


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Doom rider can be found under the "collecters" tab of CSM


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

off topic, but if enough people were to write in Codex:Lost and the Damned/Kroot Mercenaries/Squats we may finally get them/get them back (maybe even done well!!)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> off topic, but if enough people were to write in Codex:Lost and the Damned/Kroot Mercenaries/Squats we may finally get them/get them back (maybe even done well!!)


No, they'd just get annoyed and stop listening at all.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Old blood letter, skeleton, and necrarch vampire vampires. The new blood letters look to slim and like they would be slaaneshii. I loved how the old skeletons looked so simple. The vampires because the new ones just fail, i mean a 1 winged vampire?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The metal Bloodletters with axes, or the ones before?


----------

